# Festive Tree Gift Exchange



## meo

*What is it:*
Since we're getting into winter now and, with the nature of things going on this year, I know it's reformed holiday plans for many of us. Likewise, being almost a year into the game I know things can begin to stagnate for some. The idea is to have a gift exchange of sorts but one that also includes a bit of decorating (or a lot if you're into that). Wrapping a present, visiting another person or being visited, and seeing/showing a little piece of something decorated for the season might be uplifting for a lot of us right now even if brief.

*When is it:*
The gift exchange event will be open from *December 18th to December 24th. *That said, this topic is open and being made now because some expressed they'd like an avenue to connect/help one another decorate.
*So if you'd like to coordinate with others before then to share ideas, help craft for one another, struggling to find an item to decorate with, etc* - you can use this topic up to the event time.

*How to participate:*

*Simply acquire a tree placed outdoors* (I put festive tree but it can be the illuminated tree or even really one of the pines with lights if you can't get those) before you plan to partake in the event (18th to 24th). *Decorate around it as much or as little as you wish* with space of course open around the tree for presents to be dropped.
*Acquire some gifts and wrap them in wrapping paper for others.* There's no requirement on what or how expensive the gift needs to be. Just try to be respectful and don't troll people with items (i.e. a toilet or trash items). How many gifts you do is up to you, but I think a general rule to go by is plan to gift as many as you plan to receive.
*Check back anywhere between the 18th and 24th* to interact with others on exchanging gifts and seeing their areas. Whether you want to be active in this topic with others up to then is up to you and okay either way.
*When the event is officially active, you should simply post the form at the end of this topic indicating to others you want to receive presents at your town.* Not required - If you want to attach a photo of your completed decorated area with it that way we can see everyone's areas even if we don't get to be your santa.
*Others will pm you directly to deliver and you will pm others directly if you want to deliver while the event is active. *
*If a visitor, *you'll go to drop off your present under the tree of the person you pm.
*If a host,* you'll open your town and lead your "santa" to your area so they can drop off the present under your tree.
*Save your gifts under your tree till the 25th if you'd like. *If you don't wish to celebrate opening them that's fine too. However,* feel free to come back after the 24th and share a photo with your gift opening* if you'd like. 
*General Rules:*

Be kind - All of tbt's rules apply 
*Respect other's towns* when visiting and viewing people's displays (ask beforehand if they have any considerations if you are unsure about what you can and cannot do)
*Credit your "santas" in your post* - You don't have to specifically name people but simply the number of santas you've had is fine. That way we know who may be okay on gifts and who may need more to reach out. 
*Form for event (don't post your form till the event start):*

Character Name:
Town:
Availability:
Current number of Santas (update the number as you go):
Festive area photo (optional):

*As always, if you have any questions or feel there's anything I missed or should add...feel free to pm me, I'll try to respond as quickly as possible.*


----------



## Bekaa

This is wonderful. Thank you!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

I’ll definitely be participating when I can, since it lines up perfectly with my winter break!

Also, I’d be willing to help with anyone who needs a festive tree to decorate with, since I have all three festive tree sizes in my diy learn set. I do have schoolwork until the 10th, though, so I might not always be available.


----------



## Airysuit

Sounds great! Cant wait


----------



## Bluelady

Yay! It's here! I'd like to help as well. At a quick glance, I believe that I have the complete Festive furniture series, the Frozen series, Toy Day toys, and sets of stockings. Here's what else I can craft or obtain. I'll update the clothes section later tonight.


*My list (please sort by alphabetical, it's out of order)*


So yeah, PM or reply here if you need anything from there. Just keep in mind that during my work days I can trade between 7-9 am PST or 9 pm-12 am PST. I'm available all day during my days off.


----------



## Kalle

Sounds fun. I'm looking forward to it.

In terms of helping with decorations, if anyone needs the cool Set of Stockings I have that style. I'm happy to let anyone catalogue it.


----------



## meo

Here's my catalog for anyone as well.
You can use the sort options to narrow down by crafting/category/etc.

I am EST timezone. My semester ends the 18th, so I may be a little less active up to then. But I'll do my best to help where possible, just send me a pm.  I have most the festive DIYS so I can help craft as well if you have the mats. <3 I might have some extra mats, I did TT to the 15th to see how hard it was to get the ornaments...and the good news is the trees seem to drop a lot (I got two stacks of each color just shaking every tree on one day). But I'll try to TT to save up more for those that may not have many pine lighted trees.


----------



## Minou

Thank you so much @meo  for organizing this exciting exchange!
Looking forward to playing Santa and receiving gifts!
I am off this week so using that time to TT and get lots of ornaments, and decorate my island with festive items. I will put extra effort on decorating the area with the festive tree and surrounding presents. <3
Until the actual event happens, I can also help people craft the festive recipes (I have them all) whenever possible (I am mostly available on evenings EST). I can share my ornaments if people don't have enough or any, to craft their items.
If anyone is interested, quote me here so I get a notification and don't miss your reply. If you think I still missed your reply, you can PM me too.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Thank you for setting this up, @meo! I'll participate whenever I can; giving people gifts brings me a lot of joy.  I don't time-travel, but I can help out with crafting Festive recipes once cedar trees start dropping ornaments on the 15th. I am typically available Monday through Thursday during the evening and most of the day on Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## jadetine

I'm so excited to join that my poor villagers have been forced to move to a sequestered mountain so I can build a tree shrine near the main plaza. My decorating skills are weak, so I'm traveling as much as possible around other islands for inspiration. This is going to be great!


----------



## TesaOfSappho

Bluelady said:


> Yay! It's here! I'd like to help as well. At a quick glance, I believe that I have the complete Festive furniture series, the Frozen series, Toy Day toys, and sets of stockings. Here's what else I can craft or obtain. I'll update the clothes section later tonight.
> 
> 
> *My list (please sort by alphabetical, it's out of order)*
> 
> 
> So yeah, PM or reply here if you need anything from there. Just keep in mind that during my work days I can trade between 7-9 am PST or 9 pm-12 am PST. I'm available all day during my days off.


It's such a great idea! I'd love a big festive tree for that


----------



## GothiqueBat

awww thanks for setting this up!
I think I saw this on another post and its such a heart warming thing to do  ❤


----------



## Bluelady

TesaOfSappho said:


> It's such a great idea! I'd love a big festive tree for that


I’m awake now. Are you available to trade right now?


----------



## TesaOfSappho

Bluelady said:


> I’m awake now. Are you available to trade right now?


Yes!


----------



## Plainbluetees

Wow, this is a great idea. I’ll definitely be participating, I just need to find a tree somehow lol. It lines up perfectly with my winter break!


----------



## ForestFox

I would love to do this! I need a festive tree to put the gifts though.


----------



## Bluelady

Plainbluetees said:


> Wow, this is a great idea. I’ll definitely be participating, I just need to find a tree somehow lol. It lines up perfectly with my winter break!


I have a big festive tree ready for you....unless you would like the medium size (festive tree). That's ok too.



ForestFox said:


> I would love to do this! I need a festive tree to put the gifts though.


I can make you a festive tree


----------



## Plainbluetees

Bluelady said:


> have a big festive tree ready for you....unless you would like the medium size (festive tree). That's ok too.


Really? That’s amazing!! Can you trade now? Tysm!


----------



## Bluelady

Plainbluetees said:


> Really? That’s amazing!! Can you trade now? Tysm!


Yeah, I'll PM you the dodo code


----------



## ForestFox

Bluelady said:


> I have a big festive tree ready for you....unless you would like the medium size (festive tree). That's ok too.
> 
> 
> I can make you a festive tree


That’s so nice. Tysm


----------



## Venn

This sounds cool! I'll definitely participate for a few.  In the meantime, I'll try to get some light up reindeers and trees and anything else to decorate my plaza


----------



## SweetPea321

Ooh Im in. I love this idea. Luckily I already started decorating for Christmas . If anyone needs a tree or festive decorations just let me know .


----------



## meo

I probably have enough ornaments for 10 big trees atm if anyone needs one currently. Just shoot me a pm if you'd like me to craft you a tree. I'll be around for awhile today and over the weekend.


----------



## scaredlittlebug

I should start thinking about the presents I'll bring...


----------



## ATheBuoy42

Has anyone decorated their tree area yet? :3
Looking for inspiration~


----------



## Angelbearpuppy

No. I do not like to TT. So still waiting for the season to start


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

ATheBuoy42 said:


> Has anyone decorated their tree area yet? :3
> Looking for inspiration~


I will probably open up my island on Saturday night for a heavy meteor shower--feel free to stop by then and wish on some stars while you visit! ^^ I don't time-travel either but was impatient, so I bought the recipes and materials from shops in Nook's Cranny. 

Obviously, this offer is open to anyone here! :3


----------



## Minou

ATheBuoy42 said:


> Has anyone decorated their tree area yet? :3
> Looking for inspiration~


I have  will send a pic once I get home.


----------



## jadetine

Although I don't time travel, I've started to stage the area:




I think I'm going to cut back on some balloons (maybe just have the red and green ones), but my favorite details are

the Christmas plaid Papa bear 
the acorn next to the nutcracker
K.K. Chorale playing on the retro stereo
I'm not sure how many people will visit, but there's 3 spots to sit with the cute couch and the sleigh right now...


----------



## Bluelady

Here’s my area. I’m trying to make it look like a party. I don’t know what else to add, besides more lights. Any suggestions?


Spoiler: Pics


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

@Bluelady, nothing says "party!" to me like balloons. XD Around the bonfire, for some reason, I think of Christmas carolers. Maybe you could put a music stand and some Garden Gnomes around there?


----------



## Bluelady

TheSillyPuppy said:


> @Bluelady, nothing says "party!" to me like balloons. XD Around the bonfire, for some reason, I think of Christmas carolers. Maybe you could put a music stand and some Garden Gnomes around there?


Great idea! I’ll give it a try. Thanks!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Cleared up the clutter around my campsite for my tree. Sorry if it’s a bit plain (even the tree is on loan from the gnome king) but it’s the best I can do with the space I have with my little cleaning!


----------



## meo

I did kinda finish my area but, I also TT'd to try to have some materials for people needing trees. So, I started a bit early. 

With that said, if anyone still doesn't have a festive tree/illuminated tree/etc and needs one, let me know! I'll be home rest of tonight into tomorrow and I'll be available through the weekend to craft trees and deliver.

Once we get a bit closer, and if no one needs trees, I'll be happy to craft other items in the festive series for people needing them. <3 Of course, if you have mats now I can craft anything for you...just applies towards the mats I personally have currently.


----------



## Minou

I don't have a lot of space on my island but here is what I have done ^^:




I think I'll add simple panels behind the Xmas tree once I find a design I'd like to customize them with.


----------



## meo

I don't know that I'll add much else. I think a wood pattern platform would probably be nice under the kotatsu area though so I might look for that. :3

Updated:
I def think the decking looks a lot better <3


Spoiler


----------



## Bluelady

meo said:


> View attachment 341978
> I don't know that I'll add much else. I think a wood pattern platform would probably be nice under the kotatsu area though so I might look for that. :3
> 
> Updated:
> I def think the decking looks a lot better <3
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 341992


Hey, that does looks cute!


----------



## meo

Bluelady said:


> Hey, that does looks cute!


Thank you! <3


----------



## Angelbearpuppy

I cant wait to start popping balloons tomorrow. I already hace a basic idea planned.


----------



## Raz

I want to participate! In fact I got a big festive tree and an illuminated tree from a TTer the other day and because of that, I already have an open area reserved just for the event hahah.


----------



## ATheBuoy42

Here's my area! ^^ I might add a few more toys but I'm pretty happy with it. Thanks @meo for my tree <3


----------



## meo

@ATheBuoy42 You're so welcome!
Everyone's areas look amazing! Really excited for things to start soon! I might have gotten a bit too crazy with gifts so my basement is overflowing rn. XD

I'll be around today and tomorrow! I didn't get to TT to try to get more ornaments like I hoped since it's just a bit busy with finals and all that. However, if anyone wants *up to 3 things crafted from the festive set (don't have the ornament wreath but everything else I do), *let me know. It'll be while materials I have last.
I'll be around on the 15th (first day for ornament trees) to craft anything as well which should make things easier since everyone will have ornaments! <3


----------



## Raz

meo said:


> @ATheBuoy42 You're so welcome!
> Everyone's areas look amazing! Really excited for things to start soon! I might have gotten a bit too crazy with gifts so my basement is overflowing rn. XD
> 
> I'll be around today and tomorrow! I didn't get to TT to try to get more ornaments like I hoped since it's just a bit busy with finals and all that. However, if anyone wants *up to 3 things crafted from the festive set (don't have the ornament wreath but everything else I do), *let me know. It'll be while materials I have last.
> I'll be around on the 15th (first day for ornament trees) to craft anything as well which should make things easier since everyone will have ornaments! <3


Oh, if you could give me 2 of the medium festive trees and one of the small one, I would be incredibly grateful!

I started to plan my area for Christmas, and ordered some new chairs, after crafting a couple tables and some other things.


----------



## meo

Raz said:


> Oh, if you could give me 2 of the medium festive trees and one of the small one, I would be incredibly grateful!
> 
> I started to plan my area for Christmas, and ordered some new chairs, after crafting a couple tables and some other things.


There's only big festive tree and then festive tree. Unless you mean one tabletop tree and two of the festive trees? Let me know and just pm me when you're available.


----------



## Raz

meo said:


> There's only big festive tree and then festive tree. So, I'm assuming that's two of the big and one festive tree. If that's correct, just pm me when you're available.


I have the big one, but I saw 2 others (not the iluminated one). I thing one of them it's a table tree? Let me check it.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 12, 2020

Yeah, there's three of them! Big Festive Tree (I have one), Festive tree (the medium one) and the Tabletop Festive Tree.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 12, 2020

To clarify, it's 2 of the festive trees and 1 of the tabletop festive tree haha

Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## meo

Raz said:


> To clarify, it's 2 of the festive trees and 1 of the tabletop festive tree haha
> 
> Sorry for the confusion!


Sounds good, just pm me a dodo code when you're ready.


----------



## Raz

meo said:


> Sounds good, just pm me a dodo code when you're ready.


I'll sent you a pm in a few minutes!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Feel free to visit my island for shooting stars and holiday decorations (mainly around Res Services and outside of the Ables' shop). Earnestly waiting for Leif to show up the coming week so I can purchase more holly bushes. XD




__





						Meteor Shower - [CLOSED] 🌠Heavy Meteor Shower + 📜 Free DIYs  + 🔨Tia crafting Traditional Straw Coat
					

Feel free to stop by to wish on shooting stars and check for any unlearned DIY recipes.  The recipes are all dropped along the brick pathing near the Res Services plaza~  The Dodo code should be visible at the top of this thread, and there is no need to comment below that you're coming.  This...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Bluelady

TheSillyPuppy said:


> Feel free to visit my island for shooting stars and holiday decorations (mainly around Res Services and outside of the Ables' shop). Earnestly waiting for Leif to show up the coming week so I can purchase more holly bushes. XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meteor Shower - [CLOSED] 🌠Heavy Meteor Shower + 📜 Free DIYs  + 🔨Tia crafting Traditional Straw Coat
> 
> 
> Feel free to stop by to wish on shooting stars and check for any unlearned DIY recipes.  The recipes are all dropped along the brick pathing near the Res Services plaza~  The Dodo code should be visible at the top of this thread, and there is no need to comment below that you're coming.  This...
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com


Oh, I have a bunch of holly bushes. I’ll stop on by your thread for the dodo code.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Bluelady said:


> Oh, I have a bunch of holly bushes. I’ll stop on by your thread for the dodo code.


That's so kind of you, thank you!   Do feel free to stay for stars, too, if you wish~ ^^


----------



## Lavochain

What an amazing idea this is!! 

I'm a little embarrassed of my island, I have only had it just over a week so it isn't even beginning to be 'finished' yet, but I would love to take part all the same. I had better start trying to make a Christmassy area and find some presents. So exciting.


----------



## Raz

Lavochain said:


> What an amazing idea this is!!
> 
> I'm a little embarrassed of my island, I have only had it just over a week so it isn't even beginning to be 'finished' yet, but I would love to take part all the same. I had better start trying to make a Christmassy area and find some presents. So exciting.


Well, it's even better in this case because you probably don't have many things yet, so most gifts will be useful!

Is there any kind of theme or something like that you're going for on your island and/or house?

Also, @meo, I have a question. Should we ask people about what kind of items they want, or should we do a surprise giveaway, with wrapped presents randomly selected and made available for people to pick them?


----------



## meo

Raz said:


> Also, @meo, I have a question. Should we ask people about what kind of items they want, or should we do a surprise giveaway, with wrapped presents randomly selected and made available for people to pick them?



The idea is to just wrap presents and pm whomever you'd like that posts once the event goes live to drop off a wrapped gift under their tree.
However, really whatever you guys arrange in pm at that time is up to you...so if you want to ask them that's entirely up to you. I think either way it will be fun and personally I'm looking forward to the surprise of what people select.  I don't want to make it too complicated for people whom may have a lot going on in that week but definitely don't let it stop you if you want.


----------



## Raz

meo said:


> The idea is to just wrap presents and pm whomever you'd like that posts once the event goes live to drop off under their tree.
> However, really whatever you guys arrange in pm at that time is up to you...so if you want to ask them that's entirely up to you. I think either way it will be fun and personally I'm looking forward to the surprise of what people select.  I don't want to make it too complicated for people whom may have a lot going on in that week but definitely don't let it stop you if you want.


Ah, understood! I asked because I don't have a full catalog (even though I have a lot of things in my catalog) and I was afraid I wouldn't be able to give some specific gift that was requested haha.


----------



## meo

Raz said:


> Ah, understood! I asked because I don't have a full catalog (even though I have a lot of things in my catalog) and I was afraid I wouldn't be able to give some specific gift that was requested haha.


Totally understandable which is why I think all around it's always better kept simple for everyone. I don't really want it to be stressful for anyone and just a good time to spread some cheer and visit/see something festive with each other. <3


----------



## Lavochain

Raz said:


> Well, it's even better in this case because you probably don't have many things yet, so most gifts will be useful!
> 
> Is there any kind of theme or something like that you're going for on your island and/or house?



That is a really good point!

I'm going for a natural/elegant vibe with a little bit of pink and sage green. I do love cottagecore but I will probably go for a toned down version.

I've started my little area now, luckily I'm pretty good at the snowboys so I have a few ice pieces to make it.


----------



## chawwee

I suppose I should finally get out of October to decorate for this!


----------



## Lavochain

My area is finally coming together. I just need a tree now.


----------



## Angelbearpuppy

Same I just beed my tree


----------



## meo

Lavochain said:


> My area is finally coming together. I just need a tree now.





Angelbearpuppy said:


> Same I just beed my tree



I can craft you both one, just send me a pm with which tree you prefer (big festive, festive, or illuminated) and when you're available for drop-off.


----------



## Lavochain

meo said:


> I can craft you both one, just send me a pm with which tree you prefer (big festive, festive, or illuminated) and when you're available for drop-off.


 An illuminated tree would be much appreciated! Would you like anything in return?


----------



## meo

Lavochain said:


> An illuminated tree would be much appreciated! Would you like anything in return?


I don't need anything, ty. Just pm me a dodo code and I'll drop off.


----------



## Raz

I'm almost finishing my Christmas area hahah!


----------



## Airysuit

My area simple but effective!
Already managed to collect some presents


----------



## ATheBuoy42

Is the event started?? I'm so excited to start exchanging gifts (might not be able to do much till weekend)


----------



## meo

ATheBuoy42 said:


> Is the event started?? I'm so excited to start exchanging gifts (might not be able to do much till weekend)



Friday the 18th is the start!


----------



## Angelbearpuppy

Anyone else ready for tomorrow


----------



## Angelbearpuppy

My area is pretty much complete


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Just a warning: my island is going through a major remodel, but I still have my campsite made up for the holidays (the fact that Isabelle still braves the wilderness and puts lights on the trees baffles me, though).


----------



## Angelbearpuppy

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Just a warning: my island is going through a major remodel, but I still have my campsite made up for the holidays (the fact that Isabelle still braves the wilderness and puts lights on the trees baffles me, though).



Thats okay I just started my island in November so the little spot you see is pretty much all you see that has anything really


----------



## Sara?

My internet is getting fixed but it should be dealt with at the end of this week, as soon as i have my internet back i would love to exchange presents for xmas with you guys


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus

Does anyone have a big festive tree I could catalog? I am joining the winter festivies late, and would love to have a big festive tree for my area. <3


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> Does anyone have a big festive tree I could catalog? I am joining the winter festivies late, and would love to have a big festive tree for my area. <3


I can get you one for keeps! Do you have any color preference?


----------



## Venn

My area is finished. I'll have to post a picture soon


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I can get you one for keeps! Do you have any color preference?


Sorry for the late reply, I was having lunch.
And nope, not at all! I just wanted a big festive tree for my area. <3 That would be so amazing! ^w^


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> Sorry for the late reply, I was having lunch.
> And nope, not at all! I just wanted a big festive tree for my area. <3 That would be so amazing! ^w^


Just give me a couple minutes and I’ll pm ya!


----------



## meo

Just wanted to say an early thanks to all in advance for taking part and especially those that helped one another with decor too! I'll be working tomorrow but once I get off I can't wait to visit everyone!


----------



## norcal

I'm so excited! I can't wait for the event tomorrow.


----------



## Raz

Angelbearpuppy said:


> Anyone else ready for tomorrow


Tomorrow is also Fang's birthday, so it's gonna be a busy day!


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus

I am so excited! My area is almost complete now, and I am gathering up the last bit of gifts I'll give out tomorrow. ^w^ I hope everyone has fun!


----------



## Raz

Added a couple things and took some pictures with better lighting this time lol


----------



## Lavochain

Yay, it is officially the 18th here! 

Character Name: Emmie
Town: Lle Hapus
Availability: Most days, time zone GMT
Current number of Santas (update the number as you go): 9, tysm! <3


----------



## Raz

Character Name: Rami
Town: Kupoland

Availability: Most days, timezone GMT-3 (but I often start playing after 2:00 PM, and I often stay available to play until 3:00 AM)

Current number of Santas : 10 gifted, 10 received

Festive area photo: I've already posted the pics of my festive area, so I won't do it a third time to avoid spamming lol


----------



## Angelbearpuppy

*Application for December 18, 2020*​*Character Name:* Angel

*Island:* Fairytale

*Availability:*


Available to Receive from now until 12 pm CST. Have gifts for my first 6 island visitors. Sahara is also visiting, and you may visit shops while on my island if you prefer.
Available to Visit and drop off gifts from 8 pm CST to 9:30 - 10:00 pm CST
*The current number of Santas:* Received 0, Gifted 0
Festive area photo 

*Special Notes: Please list in the message if you are coming to visit or requesting a visit to keep track. Also feel free to leave a message on my bulletin board, spreading holiday cheer. I plan on doing the same to islands that will let me. If you want to visit shops, please kindly let me know in the message as well, so I can keep in mind how many people are visiting. *


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Character Name: Matty

Town: Evwirt 

Availability: times in CST: 10:30 AM-12 PM, 1 PM-5 PM, 9 PM to 12 AM (I still  might be able to make a delivery between 5-9 pm, but no promises). 

Current number of Santas (update the number as you go): 9

Festive area photo (optional): 

Couldn’t decorate my campsite too much, but I made a nice bonfire!


----------



## Venn

Character Name: Anthony
Town: Mistfall
Availability: 8-10PM EST Monday - Thursday is best bet, but there are times I can be available in the morning.
Friday - Saturday, All Day
Sunday- 7PM - 10PM EST
Current number of Santas (update the number as you go): 9
Festive area photo (optional): Right next to my island entrance!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

*Character Name:* SillyPuppy
*Town: *Sakura
*Availability:*

Available to deliver now~
*Current number of Santas:* given 20; received 20; pending 1


Spoiler: Thank you, Santa!




meo
Angelbearpuppy
Venn
xara
jadetine
Bluelady
Lady Sugarsaurus
Plainbluetees
ATheBuoy42
Lavochain
Minou
Your Local Wild Child
Rosaline
Raz
Bekaa
scaredlittlebug
Kalle
naviwing
MeganPenguin
Equity




*Festive area photo:*


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus

*Character Name: *Narie
*Town:* Dream Isle
*Availability:* Most days 11am - 6pm EST *(I am currently unavailable)
Current number of Santas:* Gifted 13, Received 13
*Festive area photo: 


*
Once again thanks to @Your Local Wild Child for giving me the Big Festive Tree for my area! It wouldn't be the same without you. ❤


----------



## Bluelady

Character Name: Celeste
Town: Calatia

Availability: Timezone is PST. *(Offline)*
•Starting on Monday: 8-9 am or 9 pm -1 am​
Current number of Santas (update the number as you go): 18. Thank you to everyone that are participating! 

*My tree is full  so I sadly cannot receive any further presents. However, I still wish to gift everyone remaining.*


----------



## jadetine

Let's do this! Feel free to shop and explore. I'll wait to open presents until the 25th, unless you explicitly want me to open.

Character Name: Renn
Town: Pokki
Availability: 10:00 - 23:00 (GMT-6),except for meal times, pretty much all weekdays; weekend times vary (check my active green indicator)
Current number of Santas (update the number as you go): 8 Santas and wayyyy too many gifts
Festive area photo (optional): -


----------



## Minou

Sorry if I wasn't active on this thread!! Been busy with many things.
But I'm glad I can be ready on time when the event starts today.
Here is my form:
Character Name: Minou
Town: Miyushima
Availability: evenings during weekdays and whole day during weekends in eastern time
Current number of Santas (update the number as you go): 10 tysm <3
Festive area photo (optional):


----------



## ATheBuoy42

Character Name: Milia
Town: Frisland
Availability: CST, weekends are best or anytime before 3pm!
Current number of Santas: 17??? So many wonderful people!! 
Festive area photo:


----------



## Lavochain

I just wanted to take a moment to say thank you to all who have dropped gifts to me today. Also a huge thanks to meo for coming up with the event, it really is what this wonderful game is about, so kind natured and sweet. I am planning on doing some more gift drops myself this weekend so please expect a message from me in your inboxes, I will do my best as I seem to be in a different time zone to most of you. Happy Holidays everybody!


----------



## meo

Just wanted to give another big thanks for everyone that's participating! It's really been so lovely to see everyone interested and taking part. It's going to be very exciting to see all the gifts on the 25th! I hope everyone has a safe and great holiday coming up. <3

Character Name: Meo
Town: Nishikigoi
Availability: Pretty flexible rn, EST timezone - just let me know in advance and I should be able to make it work  
Current number of Santas (update the number as you go): 13 (tysm!)
Festive area photo (optional):


Spoiler


----------



## Minou

meo said:


> Just wanted to give another big thanks for everyone that's participating! It's really been so lovely to see everyone interested and taking part. It's going to be very exciting to see all the gifts on the 25th! I hope everyone has a safe and great holiday coming up. <3
> 
> Character Name: Meo
> Town: Nishikigoi
> Availability: Anytime around the weekends and after 12pm EST on Mon-Fri  *[currently online]*
> Current number of Santas (update the number as you go): *2* (tysm!)
> Festive area photo (optional):
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 344752


TYSM for the putting the time to organizing this
It's a wonderful event <3
And I love your festive area


----------



## Angelbearpuppy

*Application for December 20 - 21st, 2020

Character Name:* Angel

*Island:* Fairytale

*Availability:*


Available to Receive all day, up to 10:00 pm CST. The exception is eating and errand running.
Available to Visit and drop off gifts all day up to 10:00 pm CST. The exception is eating and errand running.
Sunday the 20th might be spotty, we are baking goodies that day, (my birthday request  ) with Covid, and all decided to keep it simple and fun at home this year.
*The current number of Santas:* Received 13, Gifted 14
*A big Thank You to All my Santas:

Festive area photo* View attachment 344595

*Special Notes: Please list in the message if you are coming to visit or requesting a visit to keep track. Also, feel free to leave a message on my bulletin board, spreading holiday cheer. I plan on doing the same to islands that will let me. You are free to stay and take a look around, poke my special visitor, and visit shops if you want. Please give me a heads up in the message so that I can keep track.

I am willing to give one gift a day, to anyone who wants, until the even ends. Yesterday's gift winners, just let me know. Each day has a different theme of items I will give out to keep it fun and give me something to do. *


----------



## Plainbluetees

Character Name: James
Town: Guava Bay
Availability: *NOTE: 12/24 Christmas Eve is the last day I am available to swap presents. Thanks everybody! *12:45 P.M. CST to 6:00 P.M. CST until 12/24 (Christmas Eve)
Current number of Santas: 10 and way too many gifts! Thanks to: @Bluelady @Angelbearpuppy @meo @Lady Sugarsaurus @TheSillyPuppy @naviwing @ATheBuoy42 @MeganPenguin @Equity and @xara !
Festive area photo (with a photobombing K.K. Slider):


----------



## xara

*screams* i forgot about this

*character name:* xara
*town:* axolotl
*availability:* afternoons, evenings and nights (est)
*current number of Santas (update the number as you go):* 18
thank you so much to @Venn, @TheSillyPuppy, @jadetine,  @meo, @Your Local Wild Child, @Lady Sugarsaurus, @Plainbluetees, @Bluelady,  @ATheBuoy42,  @Bekaa, @scaredlittlebug, @Kalle, @Minou, @Rosaline, @naviwing, @airysuit , @MeganPenguin and @Equity!! <3


Spoiler: my underdeveloped festive area :’)


----------



## GothiqueBat

Character Name: FuredeRika
Town: Hinamikawa
Availability: I can be free whenever
Current number of Santas (update the number as you go): 1
Bluelady
Festive area photo (optional): (still wip) 

​


----------



## Angelbearpuppy

I have the idea that we should consider posting a screenshot of our gifts? For fun on Christmas?


----------



## meo

Angelbearpuppy said:


> I have the idea that we should consider posting a screenshot of our gifts? For fun on Christmas?


Yep, everyone's welcome to come back on the 25th or after and share a screen shot with the opened gifts if they'd like! It was in the opening post but I know it's a bit long lol.... :3


----------



## Angelbearpuppy

meo said:


> Yep, everyone's welcome to come back on the 25th or after and share a screen shot with the opened gifts if they'd like! It was in the opening post but I know it's a bit long lol.... :3


I read it so long ago I probably forgot lol


----------



## scaredlittlebug

Character Name: Aspen
Town: Anomaly
Availability: usually around 7pm-2am mountain daylight time (GMT-7 I believe)
Current number of Santas (update the number as you go): 8 (Thanks everyone!)
Festive area photo (optional): (it's still evolving)





Visitors are welcome to the presents (and DIYs) set out in front of the airport. Take a gold present and one or 2 of the other color presents! You can shop and look around as well.


----------



## Rosaline

this is such a wonderful idea!!!  

Character Name: Sarah
Town: Oattuccino
Availability: Most evenings (EST time zone!), but PM me if you ever want to stop by 
Current number of Santas (update the number as you go): 4!
Festive area photo (optional):




Here is my tiny festive area   I set out four presents which I am hoping to give out to others soon! Feel free to leave notes on my message board if you stop by, I'd love to read them!  And if you visit with a present, I'd love to stop by your island to drop off a present in exchange. Happy holidays!


----------



## Bekaa

Character: Becca
Island: San Mari
Available: Evenings after 5PM EST
Santas: 14


----------



## Kalle

Character Name: Kalle
Town: Motu hoa
Availability: Usually after 4 p.m. central standard time
Current number of Santas (update the number as you go): 8
Festive area photo: Thank you to ATheBuoy42 for the illuminated tree!


----------



## naviwing

Character Name: Devon
Town: Hibiscus
Availability: Usually after 3pm EST, sometimes on earlier!
Current number of Santas: 12

Here's my wishlist! https://villagerdb.com/user/islehibiscus/list/wishlist


----------



## Airysuit

Hi everyone! 
I kind of am already set with gifts myself, but I have still around 20 gifts left for people who need to fill up their trees 
*If you have an (almost) empty tree, please let me know* and Santa will be delivering some gifts within the next 2 days!


----------



## naviwing

Everyone's been so kind that I actually had to redo my basement as a Christmas room to place all the presents! T_T So if anyone pops over and thinks my tree is bare, no worries!


----------



## Bekaa

I just want to springboard off of what naviwing said. This is really wonderful! I, like many, am feeling isolated this Christmas; which has been a source of sadness. This is such a treat to exchange presents, well wishes and greetings. Because of you all, I’m actually looking forward to the holiday. Thanks to all.


----------



## Kalle

The kindness of everyone on this forum continues to astound me.


----------



## meo

naviwing said:


> Everyone's been so kind that I actually had to redo my basement as a Christmas room to place all the presents! T_T


I stole your idea and just did the same. 


Spoiler









I really wasn't anticipating just how many or how much people would gift. It's been so heartwarming and uplifting. It's been a rough year surely; I'm so thankful for everyone that's helped distract from the unpleasantness of not being able to travel or host this year! <3


----------



## ATheBuoy42

I agree with everyone, as soon as the event hit I was so excited and busy with giving gifts to everybody I could ^-^ It put me in such a good spirit, like having some new event to do in the game. And everyone has given so much to me too!! TwT Y'all are super generous and I'm very excited to open all these gifts.


----------



## Airysuit

Character Name: Yuta
Town: Creyal
Availability: within next 48 hours after posting this
Current number of Santas: 8

If anyone would like to still drop some presents that would be great  but more importantly, take some presents from my entrance as well ! 
I still have plenty to donate to people


----------



## MeganPenguin

Character Name: Megan
Town: Pingo
Availability: 9am-11pm GMT
Current number of Santas (update the number as you go): 12
Festive area photo (optional): /


----------



## Angelbearpuppy

Same, I dont have a basement so I had to move them to my beach. Cant wait to open and share what items I got. Wpuld love to do this next year.



Side note. I still have stuff to give away. So just message me. I work this week so most drop offs will come evening CST


----------



## naviwing

If anyone needs items crafted, I can make all illuminated and festive items! I don't time travel, so I don't have anything Jingle would give. But yeah, if you can gather the parts, I can make them!


----------



## Bekaa

OK, tell the truth. Who else has felt tempted to unwrap their presents?


----------



## Angelbearpuppy

Bekaa said:


> OK, tell the truth. Who else has felt tempted to unwrap their presents?


I felt tempted to use my birthday as an excuse to unwrap a few yesteday, but I was a good girl.


----------



## ATheBuoy42

Angelbearpuppy said:


> I felt tempted to use my birthday as an excuse to unwrap a few yesteday, but I was a good girl.


Happy birthday!!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Angelbearpuppy said:


> I felt tempted to use my birthday as an excuse to unwrap a few yesteday, but I was a good girl.


Happy belated cake day! 

I've been alright in terms of temptation, but I think my console will be happy once the presents are picked up and unwrapped. Everyone has been so generous! ❤ It feels like my character is running through molasses whenever I run past my shops. XD


----------



## Angelbearpuppy

ATheBuoy42 said:


> Happy birthday!!


Lol, it was actually yesterday. But thank you


----------



## Kalle

Could I ask someone for help with acquiring two Holiday Candles? I can offer whatever is required to make them and some TBT for the trouble.

Edit: Someone's helped me out!


----------



## Equity

What a wonderful event you've organized @meo! I'm a bit late to the party, but I figured better now than never! I've finally finished decorating my entrance area and would like to share it with everyone here.  Feel free to drop by just to visit if you'd like!

Character Name: Zéphyre
Town: Cat's-paw
Availability: Throughout the day (9 a.m. - 11 p.m. EST) *[currently semi-afk; I'll answer as soon as I can!]*
Current number of Santas (update the number as you go): 12
_A special mention goes to my Santas: @MeganPenguin, @Bluelady, @meo, @ATheBuoy42, @Bekaa, @naviwing, @Angelbearpuppy, @Raz, @Plainbluetees, @Minou, @xara, @TheSillyPuppy. Thank you so much for your generosity; it is truly appreciated!   _
Festive area photo (optional):


Spoiler: Festive Area


----------



## Plainbluetees

I have so many presents in my festive area that Isabelle mentions it in the Island Evals!

Everybody here is so generous and kind. I can’t wait to open my presents!!


----------



## witchyfish

Character Name: Bailey
Town: Basil Land
Availability: ~currently unavailable~
Current number of Santas (update the number as you go): 3
Come bring me presents!!! My dodo code is: J908R


----------



## Bluelady

Wooo! One more day! On a side note, is anyone still missing the big festive tree diy? Although I got an extra on Sunday night, I haven’t had time to think about what to do with it until now.

First person to like this post gets it. Then, please PM your availability for today. Thank you!


----------



## Bekaa

I am inspired by Bluelady, and have a similar offer. The first person to like this post will receive my extra holiday candle DIY!


----------



## jadetine

Well, I'm stupid. Someone took all the presents from under my tree during an exchange. I hope nobody gifted me anything particularly difficult to obtain! TT_TT


----------



## Angelbearpuppy

jadetine said:


> Well, I'm stupid. Someone took all the presents from under my tree during an exchange. I hope nobody gifted me anything particularly difficult to obtain! TT_TT



What? You could not end the exchange before they bailed. That is just low. If your avaliable in about an hour I will happily regift you some. Who was it?


----------



## Minou

jadetine said:


> Well, I'm stupid. Someone took all the presents from under my tree during an exchange. I hope nobody gifted me anything particularly difficult to obtain! TT_TT


Oh nooo I'm so sorry to hear something low like that happened to you ;_; im happy to come back with the gifts I gave you!


----------



## jadetine

@Angelbearpuppy @Minou I appreciate the gesture, but it's so much effort for you! My gates are still ope right now if you need red wrapping paper for the toy day DIY, though!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

jadetine said:


> Well, I'm stupid. Someone took all the presents from under my tree during an exchange. I hope nobody gifted me anything particularly difficult to obtain! TT_TT


Oh no, that's awful!  I don't remember exactly what I got for you, but I would love to come by with some prezzies for you in about an hour.


----------



## Angelbearpuppy

jadetine said:


> @Angelbearpuppy @Minou I appreciate the gesture, but it's so much effort for you! My gates are still ope right now if you need red wrapping paper for the toy day DIY, though!




I dont mind at all. All i am doing as soon as I am home here in about ten minites is take a bath and eventually go christmas light looking later tonight. Just message me your code as soon as I get in, I can visit. You deservento have something to open.


----------



## jadetine

Angelbearpuppy said:


> What? You could not end the exchange before they bailed. That is just low. If your avaliable in about an hour I will happily regift you some. Who was it?


It wasn't from TBT; and I should know to fence in the area. My house and inventory are full... so it's not about the items,  just the principle... alas


----------



## Angelbearpuppy

jadetine said:


> It wasn't from TBT; and I should know to fence in the area. My house and inventory are full... so it's not about the items,  just the principle... alas


Still sucks


----------



## Minou

Angelbearpuppy said:


> Still sucks


I'm glad it's not someone from TBT though phew


----------



## ATheBuoy42

jadetine said:


> Well, I'm stupid. Someone took all the presents from under my tree during an exchange. I hope nobody gifted me anything particularly difficult to obtain! TT_TT


Someone stole your gifts?!? What a Grinch ToT I'm so sorry. We're not gonna let this stand!! I will very happily bring you more gifts today. ^^


----------



## meo

jadetine said:


> Well, I'm stupid. Someone took all the presents from under my tree during an exchange. I hope nobody gifted me anything particularly difficult to obtain! TT_TT


That's really messed up; I'm sorry to hear! I can also bring something by if you'd like, just send me a pm.


----------



## jadetine

meo said:


> That's really messed up; I'm sorry to hear! I can also bring something by if you'd like, just send me a pm.


Naw @meo, you were already here! I'm done hosting today. Gotta clean for tomorrow morning. XD


----------



## Bluelady

jadetine said:


> Well, I'm stupid. Someone took all the presents from under my tree during an exchange. I hope nobody gifted me anything particularly difficult to obtain! TT_TT


Well, this doesn't sit well with me. I'm sorry that this happened to you. I most likely gave you Celeste diys from your wishlist. Do you mind if I give some more to you on another day? Probably Jan. 3rd? My Dad is visiting for a couple of days, and I don't have any privacy at the moment. Since I'm in cherry blossom season atm. I'll try to nab some for you too.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

@jadetine, would you mind if I give you a prezzie on another day?


----------



## jadetine

Bluelady said:


> Well, this doesn't sit well with me. I'm sorry that this happened to you. I most likely gave you Celeste diys from your wishlist. Do you mind if I give some more to you on another day? Probably Jan. 3rd? My Dad is visiting for a couple of days, and I don't have any privacy at the moment. Since I'm in cherry blossom season atm. I'll try to nab some for you too.


Omgawwww that makes me so frustrated that something that valuable was taken. Just have a safe happy holiday. No worries.


----------



## xara

jadetine said:


> Well, I'm stupid. Someone took all the presents from under my tree during an exchange. I hope nobody gifted me anything particularly difficult to obtain! TT_TT



yooooooooo wtf?? i’m so sorry. :/ i honestly can’t remember what i gifted you + i know you’ve said that you’re done hosting for the day but i’d love to drop off another gift for you whenever you’re up to it. it wouldn’t be a big deal and i wouldn’t mind at all - you deserve to have presents to open, even if they’re just in-game ones. </3


----------



## Bluelady

jadetine said:


> Omgawwww that makes me so frustrated that something that valuable was taken. Just have a safe happy holiday. No worries.


I insist. Really, it’s no big deal. I was planning  on hosting a weekly Celeste diy giveaway anyway. You’ll just be first on the list.PM if you change your mind. This offer will always be open.


----------



## meo

@jadetine Same, let me know if you change your mind! Would hate to get this far in the event knowing you don't get to take part in the final moment. <3


----------



## naviwing

jadetine said:


> Well, I'm stupid. Someone took all the presents from under my tree during an exchange. I hope nobody gifted me anything particularly difficult to obtain! TT_TT



Like others, I want to pop by and make this right! How could anyone think they were at liberty to take your gifts like that??


----------



## jadetine

Once again, thanks everyone. I was bombarded by kind words (and some funny angry messages on my behalf). I'm going to enjoy the rest of my night (unless I fail at the snowboy again). Happy Christmas, friends!

EDIT: I did fail at the snowboy again, but then a visitor begged for extra red wrapping paper for his mom and I remembered what this game is all about for me: helping people. And what a nice kid to think of his mom. I can't wait for my kids to surprise me someday. Make sure to hug your quaranteam / family. <3


----------



## xara

when i was younger, my family had a tradition; on christmas eve, i could pick _one_ present from under the tree to open, any present i wanted. of course, i would always go for one of the big ones lmao. but now that my family doesn’t really celebrate christmas anymore and i haven’t had an actual christmas tree in years, i figured i would carry that tradition over to new horizons, since i think i’ve received more presents in-game than i ever have irl. ;p


Spoiler: pics!! ❤💚
















i didn’t keep track of who gifted me what so i’ll just say thank you to everyone! i was on the receiving end of so much kindness and generosity and even though christmas hasn’t really been a happy time for me in ages, this one was good because of all of you. thank you again, everyone, and i hope you all have a happy holiday and have fun opening your gifts, too! i tried to keep track of everyone who expressed interest in this event prior to the 18th so that i had enough time to order personalized gifts and while some were probably hit or miss, i hope i did alright. anyways, i’m rambling now so again, happy holidays and thank you, everyone! <3


----------



## Raz

xara said:


> when i was younger, my family had a tradition; on christmas eve, i could pick _one_ present from under the tree to open, any present i wanted. of course, i would always go for one of the big ones lmao. but now that my family doesn’t really celebrate christmas anymore and i haven’t had an actual christmas tree in years, i figured i would carry that tradition over to new horizons, since i think i’ve received more presents in-game than i ever have irl. ;p
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pics!! ❤️💚
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 346986View attachment 346989View attachment 346987View attachment 346988
> 
> 
> 
> i didn’t keep track of who gifted me what so i’ll just say thank you to everyone! i was on the receiving end of so much kindness and generosity and even though christmas hasn’t really been a happy time for me in ages, this one was good because of all of you. thank you again, everyone, and i hope you all have a happy holiday and have fun opening your gifts, too! i tried to keep track of everyone who expressed interest in this event prior to the 18th so that i had enough time to order personalized gifts and while some was probably hit or miss, i hope i did alright. anyways, i’m rambling now so again, happy holidays and thank you, everyone! <3


You know, I still had to deliver some gifts and you were one of the people I wanted to visit (I remember we used to participate in the same discord group to water flowers!). I also still owe a visit to @jadetine and a couple others here. 

I still haven't opened my presents, it's almost 5AM here, and I honestly have lost control of my sleep schedule lol.


----------



## Angelbearpuppy

Merry Christmas and Happ Holiday. I woke up at 5a this morning because it is officially Christmas Day on my island, lol. Early know, right. I have always been an early bird, so this is my normal time up. Anyway, since I was up, I would open all my virtual presents this morning, so I can spend time enjoying my real presents later on this morning. Also, before all the festivities started, I was unsure when I could or would make it back. I took screenshots of all my presents, and I want to thank you so much for all your lovely gifts. I don't know or remember who all gave me what, except for @Bluelady for all the Celeste DIYs and star fragments. To everyone else, a very big thank you for you to me.

Some things to note, I opened them in color batches so as to not overly crowded the screenshot with items. Also, keep in mind that 5 am in the game, so sorry if the pics are a little dark. Without further ado, here is what I got.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

I am overwhelmed by everyone's generosity and kindness! Thank you all so much for your gifts.  My family has never really celebrated Christmas (putting up a tree, baking, etc.), and this year, we've resorted to giving each other "red pockets," as is tradition for Chinese New Year.  Some of my friends are still fresh grads looking for full-time jobs, so I felt bad bringing up gift exchanges IRL. Over the years, too, I've grown a bit sick of the consumerism associated with this time of year. So it was lovely to go back to basics in _New Horizons,_ gift things to everyone, and see everyone's islands while dropping off prezzies. :3 

I wish everyone a safe and happy holiday season, and here's to a blessed 2021 for us all! 



Spoiler: Screencaps 🐶


----------



## Venn

Merry Christmas Everyone! I forgot that I had presents waiting for me to open this morning until I walked by them. I got excited and opened them immediately! I want to thank everyone for their spectacular gifts and here's a few shoutout. (I didn't track who gave what, sorry!)


Spoiler: Gifts!


















The campsite sign was a surprise and I placed with my campsite!
The scary painting was a joy to donate since that painting ALWAYS CAME FAKE when Redd was at my island!
I learned both DIYS, (the other one was a Moon, forgot to take a picture of it).

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## Minou

Thank you my santas for your kind, thoughtful gifts, including items from my WL!! <3
Virtual presents or not, they still feel special for me. I had great fun opening them one by one this morning! 
Merry Xmas to you all and thank you @meo once again for having organized this wonderful event!


----------



## meo

Thank you so much everyone for your gifts and especially your participation! When it started, it was just an idea, but having everyone that showed out (and everyone definitely showed out <3) really made this event what it was. It was such a pleasure to work together, see everyone's towns, and get to spread seasonal cheer. Wishing you all a very blessed holiday season, good health to you and your loved ones, and good things for 2021! 



Spoiler








<3 Much love


----------



## xara

Venn said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone! I forgot that I had presents waiting for me to open this morning until I walked by them. I got excited and opened them immediately! I want to thank everyone for their spectacular gifts and here's a few shoutout. (I didn't track who gave what, sorry!)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Gifts!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 347097
> View attachment 347098
> View attachment 347099
> View attachment 347100
> 
> 
> 
> The campsite sign was a surprise and I placed with my campsite!
> The scary painting was a joy to donate since that painting ALWAYS CAME FAKE when Redd was at my island!
> I learned both DIYS, (the other one was a Moon, forgot to take a picture of it).
> 
> Merry Christmas Everyone!



i believe the scary painting came from me (or at least, i gave one of you guys a scary painting ) but i’m happy you enjoyed your presents!! <3


----------



## naviwing

Thank you so very, very much for my thoughtful and generous gifts! Some were such a surprise, and others were on my wish list! I got crafting materials, bells, fun things... and it was all so kind. This reminded me of my old days on Gaia and more recently in the Pokemon community, where everyone comes together to help each other and surprise one another. Thank you for capturing that spirit again! Merry Christmas, and Happy New Year!


----------



## Bekaa

Thank you everyone for the wonderful gifts, the visits and holiday wishes over the last several says. Thank you @meo for coordinating this special event for us. I hope Santa left some good presents for you, too!


----------



## Bluelady

To be honest, I was low-key more excited opening these presents than the ones gifted to me from my family.
Here are pics of my gifts.



Spoiler: pics















Thank you everybody for the amazing gifts! I’ll make sure to find a place for each and every item.


----------



## Plainbluetees

27 presents!?? Thank you so much to all of my Santa’s! My favorite was the Leif Poster xD...

I can’t believe all the things I got. This community is awesome!!
I’ll upload some pics in a bit.


----------



## xara

Plainbluetees said:


> 27 presents!?? Thank you so much to all of my Santa’s! My favorite was the Leif Poster xD...
> 
> I can’t believe all the things I got. This community is awesome!!
> I’ll upload some pics in a bit.



aha the leif poster came from me! figured it’d be a suitable gift since you like him so much xD. i’m glad you enjoyed it! <3


----------



## ATheBuoy42

Sorry I'm late, Merry Christmas to all!! ^^ I am so very grateful for the many gifts I received from everyone, you guys are just amazing. You've certainly made my holiday season more enjoyable :3 I hope I have done just a little the same.
All my wonderful gifts below!! You guys really were generous. Also my animals were doing some caroling by the tree, thought I'd share hehe <3


----------



## xara

i’m once again late but i finally got around to opening up my presents! my brain is fried and i’m honestly so, so tired but i’m also immensely grateful for all of the gifts i’ve received! i’ve never participated in something like this before and while i was initially a bit nervous, i’m really glad that i joined and got to meet and interact with all of you lovely people! 









Spoiler: the presents!! <3













overall, i received an amazing variety of gifts! i was surprised at the rarer items but i’m so very happy with everything i received. i’m especially excited about the toy day items and the new clothing items that i’ve obtained but i’m genuinely so, so grateful for everything. thank you guys so much again and i hope that you all had an amazing day!! <3​


----------



## MeganPenguin

A day late but would just like to thank everyone for the gifts that everyone donated! I really appreciate them all. I was going to upload a photo but was having difficulty so I wasn't able to. Everything was so lovely so thank you all! 

I especially loved the crescent moon DIY! I've wanted that for ages! I hope everyone had a happy Christmas. Would love to do something like this again!


----------



## Lavochain

Thank you so much to everyone who brought gifts over to me. I loved them all and feel very thankful for this forum and this event. Have a wonderful new year everybody!


----------



## Raz

I wanted to thank everyone here who participated in the event. It was an amazing experience, with people from completely different parts of the world trying their best to visit each other despite all the different timezones. 

I really enjoyed it, and although I wasn't able to give some rare DIYs or other items that are hard to obtain, like genuine art, I tried my best to at least be a fun Santa while visiting other people's islands. 

Thank you @meo for making this possible!


----------



## Kalle

jadetine said:


> Well, I'm stupid. Someone took all the presents from under my tree during an exchange. I hope nobody gifted me anything particularly difficult to obtain! TT_TT



I'd like to drop off a gift sometime in the next few days. I'm sorry this has happened to you.


----------



## MeganPenguin

I was wondering if there is any plans to do this again this year? I found it a lot of fun to do last year


----------



## Airysuit

MeganPenguin said:


> I was wondering if there is any plans to do this again this year? I found it a lot of fun to do last year


I think I will open up my island a couple of times in december to give people gifts for under their tree, and maybe make some festive trees for those who don't have one.

I did that last year and I loved it, a lot of the time I would put on my santa outfit and gift people things and it was very wholesome to make people happy!


----------



## Bekaa

Airysuit said:


> I think I will open up my island a couple of times in december to give people gifts for under their tree, and maybe make some festive trees for those who don't have one.
> 
> I did that last year and I loved it, a lot of the time I would put on my santa outfit and gift people things and it was very wholesome to make people happy!


I also really enjoyed this activity last year!


----------



## Sara?

are we doing this again ? I loved it last year and with the new update and the vast quantity of new DIYs and objects there is so much variety to be able to make as a present. Can we do it this year again, pretty please :·3, I am actually completely alone this year for xmas my first away from family and friends xmas and would love to have a yet another great Tbt xmas gift exchange :·3


----------



## Tiffkaboo

I'd love to join in also if it's happening! I didn't get to join in last year as I was swamped with work, but this sounds really fun!


----------



## Bluelady

Last year was so much fun! If we do organize this event again, I think that we should keep the rules that @meo established. If we do have to change anything it would probably just be the start date, *Dec. 18th*.

Last year, that day landed on a Friday. This year it will land on a Saturday. We can move it to Dec. 17th so that it starts on a Friday again. Otherwise, we can leave it the way it is.


----------



## meo

It warms my heart everyone enjoyed the event last year and would like to see it continue. I'm happy to start a 2021 topic for the event this year since we have interest.
It was such a pleasure to get to enjoy the holidays with everyone last year, I'd love to do it again.





__





						Festive Tree Gift Exchange 2021 (Event Active)
					

What is it: Since we're getting into winter now and, with the nature of things going on, I know it's reformed holiday plans for many of us. The idea is to have a gift exchange of sorts but one that also includes a bit of decorating (or a lot if you're into that). Wrapping a present, visiting...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




Here is a topic for 2021 so there's a fresh topic for us all to connect.


----------

